

Woz Is Unimpressed By Apple’s New iPads - elie_CH
http://www.cultofmac.com/250911/woz-is-unimpressed-by-apples-new-ipads/

======
apalmer
I think Woz's statements were pretty innocuous and the article is implying
more significance to his statements than are warranted. All he said was they
dont meet my specific use case and kept it moving. Realistically apple has
been in a slow evolutionary state of advancement for a while.

I think the last few generations have been 'upgrade if my current gen device
breaks' but not 'replace my current gen device with new gen device' as far as
it goes.

~~~
zebra
I think that without Steve Jobs Apple will be forever in a slow evolutionary
state of advancement. He was the real engine behind the risky innovation in
Apple.

~~~
MaysonL
I think Apple, Inc. is Jobs's great creation. If I'm right, Over the next
decades you – and the stock market – will be convinced of this.

------
jeanjq
Why do we care what Woz thinks of Apple's current product line? I'm genuinely
confused.

~~~
hartator
I guess to downplay product launch from a former founder doesn't seem to be
"entreprise" mind-like.

------
allsystemsgo
Who cares?

I own an iPad 3, the first of the retina devices. It's pretty underpowered,
and the size can be frustrating. The new mini may be great for me.

I know tons of people who have been holding out on getting a mini because they
wanted a retina display. Now you not only get the retina display, but you get
the size you want, it's light, and it's got some power.

I can't think of a single consumer who, before buying an Apple product thinks,
"Wait, would Woz buy one of these?"

------
headShrinker
From the beginning it seems Woz has specific uses in mind, which is far from
typical. Woz is a genius and technophile, this is also far from the typical
case. Jobs was able to reign in Woz's genius while avoiding Woz's business
sense, or lack thereof.

Every time, Apple releases a new project, Woz is there to say it isn't good
enough... for Woz. It's apparent to me, Woz was never meant to be in charge of
Apple's product line that targets the general public.

------
runjake
The article is generally pointless, but also poorly-checked:

 _> Apple does offer a 128GB iPad Air, but the iPad mini maxes out at 64GB._

In fact, there is a 128GB iPad mini:

[https://www.apple.com/ipad-mini/specs/](https://www.apple.com/ipad-
mini/specs/)

------
ciupicri
> I was hoping for more storage so I could put every episode of Big Bang
> Theory on my iPad.

Can't he use the Time Capsule for this?

~~~
pohl
What if he's stranded in the Mojave, hundreds of miles from home, with no cell
tower around? How's he going to look up the one where Sheldon gets hacked on
World of Warcraft then?

------
dshibarshin
Woz: “I don’t have broadband at home"

Why?

~~~
bingaling
> because of his “lousy phone company.”

Highly dependent on where he lives.

There are parts of the country (I'm familiar with central/western MA) where
there is no cable service, ADSL requires a short distance from the local POP
(and <= 1.5Mbps is arguably not 'broadband'). FTTH rollouts have pretty much
stopped, and 4G service is nonexistent.

There is a good talk on telecom monopolies linked in this comment (that thread
has other good discussions, as well):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6124918](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6124918)

